# Boot recommendations?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think they look great! I considered a pair.....order them from SmartPak, and I think they have free shipping on returns.


----------



## saddleupsully (Oct 16, 2015)

Sadly Smartpak doesn't carry them anymore  I was able to find this pair on Ebay, completely new, with a nice return period and for the same price as they would be if the dollar and the pound were 1:1, haha. Although alas, these aren't in the brown as I was hoping. Oh, well. But they arrived yesterday and they fit wonderfully! And they look great! 

It seems like such a small thing, but finding boots that fit both my feet (miniscule) and my giant calves (gargantuan) always feels like a victory.


----------

